# Finaly my 75g beasolbob build



## Chillwill007

So long story short I have 5g hex and bought a 40g breeder tank and never bought or got around to building a stand. My uncle decided to get out of the game so I scored his 75g with a stand for only $100. Also had glass tops a cheap single bulb light 3 diffrent HOB filters (that I junked) 2 air pumps and about 3 or 4 fake decorations. I got the stuff today n set up tank where its going







[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

Got to love the minons.

Shop this is the break down. I went out n bought a bale of sphagnum peat moss for $5.
Bought a 40lb bag of safe-t-sorb all natural clay floor dry for $5 
Safe T Sorb Oil Absorbent, 40 lb. - 0800989 | Tractor Supply Company

and also a $4 5g bucket to rinse the clay n use as my fish bucket all at TSC.

I then also ordered 3 bags of eco-complete for the top 1"layer from petco online since its on sale and got free shipping. For $54.46 including tax.

I also then went to petsmart to get a thermometer, a multi alge scrapper(dont really need but my 5g needs it) a set of plant bulbs that where $3 and had like 8 bulbs in it. Of diffrent plants. I belive it was water lily, onion plant and apondages.
Figured what the heck lets see what happens. And was all excited and bought a bottle of tetra safe start that has all the bacteria. But didnt realize it was $18. 

I figure I will take that baxk once my eco comes in n trade it in for some anarchis, and one of there amazon swords and what ever other plants they have then. Cause I have 2 pieces of holy in the 5g that I will put in the 75g along with the filter pad n some gravel to seed the tank instead of using the tetra safe start.

So in all so far in this build I have spent
Tank/stand $100
Moss/floor dry $ 10
Eco-complete $ 55
Bucket $ 4
thermometer $ 3
________
$172



No off to wipe it down with warm water n vinager. not sure if im gonna get around to rinsing the floor dry tonight or tomorrow but will keep yall posted & get pics


----------



## holly12

Loving the tank and stand! Great deal! Enjoy setting up and post pics of the build throughout for sure!


----------



## Chillwill007

Ok Im done wiping down the tank and thinking about the moss & floor dry. Im debating on layering them or to kinda mix them together then lay it down? My thought is that since the floor dry is full of iron from the clay should I mix them together so the whole roots get it instead of mid section get the clay and bottom half of root get the moss? Or am I over thinking it?


----------



## Chillwill007

Ok so my wife is still out n my son is sleep so on to rinsing the floor dry. Here is a pic of the bag of safe-t-sorb(aka floor dry)







[/url][/IMG]

And here goes a pic of it out the bag n b4 I rinse it.







[/url][/IMG]

Note to any one rinsing this. DONT POUR IT OUT IN THE HOUSE!!!!
I did this in my down stairs bathroom n the dust n silicat was thick. I had to hold my breath n get out. Thats y im writing this now so I can let it go out the window. Next bucket will be poured outside n brought in to the house. Funny thing is I was reading the warning abiut the silicates n dust as I was pouring it in :-\


----------



## Chillwill007

Well I have been rinsing from 1208 am and now is 103am in nj. This is close up of dry







[/url][/IMG]
& of it wet







[/url][/IMG]

Kind liking the look. Thinking about just keeping this n moss n just returning the eco to petco when it gets here. I think I saw on the web site it says u can return items in store now problem. Things that make u say hhhhhmmmmmmmmmm

Ps im still rinsing it :-{


----------



## Chillwill007

Tea any one 







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Chillwill007

This is the $5 bale of peat moss I got







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Chillwill007

Got about an 1 1/2" ish to almost 2" of moss down. Figure the wet clay floor dry will pack it down more.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Chillwill007

Its 238am in jersey n im pretty beat. The clay has been rining now for 2hrs & 30 minutes. Im done wit it. Its still a lil teaish but its clay I figure its gonna settle. Specially since it will be sitting till the eco comes in. I figure I will put in a 1" of water to kinda let it soak in n let it settle some b4 eco n filling all the way


----------



## Chillwill007

Luckly the amount I had in the bucket was enough. Its right up to the rim of the tank which is 2" so should have enough eco to lay the last layer once the 3 bags comes in.








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Chillwill007

So threw about 4ish gallons of water pouring over a paper plate. Everything started floating up. So think might add some more floor dry tomorrow. Also threw in the plant bulbs. Was a good score. Package says only suppossed to have 1 lilly,1 onion, & 2 apontage. But I had 8 bulbs total in there.








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


And the pack of bulbs







[/url][/IMG]


Hoping by morning most water will kinda soak in n let it settle.

But its now 356am here n I got a 2yr old that will have me up by 8


----------



## jrman83

The safe-t-zorb is a pain to rinse, for sure. When I first heard about that stuff being used, people were using only it in their tanks. It grows plants really well.

Looking good so far. Haven't seen anything about filtration. What are you going to use? I have an Eheim 2075 and 2229 on my 75g.


----------



## Chillwill007

Think about filterless till I get like half my fish. But looking @ eheim 2217. Did urs float alot too or do u think I need to ise more safe-t-zorb. The layer I have on it is kinda keeping it together. I can push down on sections. But if im gonna do another bucket I might just leave it with the 2 layers & return the eco


----------



## foolintherain

The finest bits of peat moss will float, no matter how long you give them in water. You might want to saturate the peat in a different container, then strain or pour all of the floating stuff off the top, before you add it to the tank. 

I also bought one of those packages of bulbs. It had two onion bulbs in it, both of which rotted within days. One (of four) of the aponogetons has sprouted though, and it's only been 5 days.


----------



## Gizmo

I had one of those boxes of bulbs as well, way back in the day. Grew a tiger lotus, giant hygro, and wisteria from it. Cheap, and not all the bulbs are viable, but great nonetheless


----------



## jrman83

Chillwill007 said:


> Think about filterless till I get like half my fish. But looking @ eheim 2217. Did urs float alot too or do u think I need to ise more safe-t-zorb. The layer I have on it is kinda keeping it together. I can push down on sections. But if im gonna do another bucket I might just leave it with the 2 layers & return the eco


Is it the safe-t-zorb floating or maybe some of the peat? I think I may have had some STZ that floated, but it couldn't have been very much. Just get a net and scoop it out.


----------



## Chillwill007

No its the whole 2 layers. It floating like a raft. I guess I just didnt put down enough s-t-z down. I did kinda lay it down thin. But I like the look of it so I got a lil more then half the 5g bucket filled up and runsing that now. I called about canceling my order of eco n figure I can spend that $54 on plants n driftwood. I went into my petco n saw that they had 3 small 6" pieces of driftwood wit anubis on them for $10 a piece. Figured id get them and then some of there anarchis, a marimo ball n banna plant.

Off to another long night of rinsing.

Jr did u actually rinse till it was completly cleared?


----------



## Chillwill007

Ok so after a few more hours of rinsing I got a good 3" between the moss & floor dry







[/url][/IMG]

Even did the whole slope it down from theback to front. So I would guess the back half is about 3 1/2" -4" and front mostly 3" this pic is from right side of tank to show the slope.







[/url][/IMG]
Lower side is front of tank and higher side is back of tank.

So pretty sure I like it with just moss & S-T-S so I will just take all 3 bags of eco back to the store and trade them in for the driftwood with anubis on it and some plants.

Its about to hit 230am so im going out for the night.


----------



## Chillwill007

Ok was ro tired to write this last night. I dound it easier and faster to rinse the S-T-S if u use something to scoopit oit and pour into the bucket so you get lest dust. Also if u do smaller batches.

1 big problem I ran into was that I didnt relize that my old @$$ house only had a 2 prong plug and not a 3 prong. So luckly I didnt fill the tank up all the way last night so I can still move it and switch out the plug with a 3 prong gfi outlet. While im out I will exchange the teyra safe start @ petsmart and buy some anarchis anf probably an amozon sword that I saw there and start to plant some today after filling it up half way.

O and I was right about it floating like a raft. It just wasnt enough S-T-S to hold it down. Once I put the other layer on it all went down to the bottom.


----------



## Chillwill007

well I started filling tank up wit water. Using the bucket and plate method. I also went n got the new outlet so was able to plug up the 40w light I got wit it. Also while I was out I exchanged the bottle of tetra safe start that was $18 & I got 3 bunches of anarchis a tube that has 8" amozan sword & a marimo ball. Now I just have to wait for my son to go to sleep so I can actually plant them.








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

Also will have to scoop out all the moss that is on the top. But figured I will wait till I plant 1st. Also will throw in the 2 pieces of holy rock and the filter pad from my 5g hex. I wont fill the tank up untill I get the eco in the mail so I can go n exchange that for the driftwood & few more plants.


----------



## jrman83

I think it is impossible to rinse until it stops giving off dust. I went and got a section of screen from Lowe's and would lay portion on it and then rinse with a hose. Made it somewhat easier. Even after I got it in I still vacuumed it alot during water changes to get most of the dust. After a couple of water changes it was perfect.


----------



## Chillwill007

Ok so planted everything I had gotten with the tradeing of the safe start. Out of the 3 bunches of anarchis I got 22 individual plants. And the tube of amazon swords I got 4 plants plus the marimo ball. Thats 27 plants. Thats also not including the 8 plant bulbs which I figure If I get 3 plants out of that I'll b happy. And hopefully petco will still have the 3 pieces of driftwood wit anubis on it once I get the eco bags in so I can exchange for them.


----------



## Chillwill007

And here goes the pics

FTS







[/url][/IMG]

Left front 
thats 1 of the holy rock wrapped in java moss from 5g







[/url][/IMG]

Right front 
Thats the 2nd piece of holy rock with a baby java fern that got stuck on







[/url][/IMG]

right top back







[/url][/IMG]

left top back







[/url][/IMG]

Left side







[/url][/IMG]

Right side







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## beaslbob

Great tank and find by the way.!!!!!!



Looking good.

that initial cloudiness is prevented by using play sand over the peat moss. but it should clear up in a couple of days.

I would also use more plants but you may have enough to get it up and running.

the bulbs are just extra IMHO but will help once they get established later. As they sprout and grow they are using the engergy in the bulb more and less from the tank.

I have added a single fish for every 10g as the initial fish. As always to not add food for a week after adding those fish. If you schooling fish like tetras get at leat 5. For live bearers just 1 for every 10g and males.

After a week then add more fish (like some female live bearers 2 for every male) and start feeding 1 flake per fish per day.

If it clouds up (after the initial clearing in a few days) kill the lights and stop feeding untill it clears.

for lights 6500k 4' 2 tube utility fixtures would be fine. that 32w/tube or 40w/tube. 64w/fixture so about 1w/gallon on a 75g tank per fixture. Couple of fixtures would be 2w/g.

the floaties will be there for awhile and will some initial surface scum. Which will go away after you add fish. Well it will become water logged and settle down over a month or so anyway.

But all in all looks fine and I expect to see pictures of your nice clear water in a couple of days.


my .02


----------



## Chillwill007

I actualy aldo threw in a alge wafer to kinda help with bacteria along with the 2 pieces from my 5g. I think im gonna get 1 or 2 banna plants along with the driftwood/anubis. So might also see what else they have there for live plants. I used the fush net to try n skim as much off as I could but figured I would wait to actually fill it all the way up.


----------



## Chillwill007

And fir lighting im just waiting fir fishneedit.com to get there 4ft light back in stock. Its a 2 bulb 54w each T5 HO fixture & will be getting it wit 1 6700k white & 1 pink bulb. I figure at 108w total that gives me 1.44w a gallon. Till then im just using that 40w one & turning on the light in that room which has 3 cfl bulbs in it. That fixture is only $89 plus $10 shipping. When I went to home depot the only 4ft T5 fixtures where only 28w and where about $40 each &they wherent even HO. So I figure instead of buying 2 of them I could just buy the 1 from fishneedit.com. Here is the link to them.
T5-ho 4ft / 2LAMP Aquarium lighting


----------



## Chillwill007

Ok so got back from petco a lil while ago and guess got a pretty good deal. I spent $34 there now but again once I get the eco complete in the mail I will return it there which is $54 so im kinda still a head $20. The driftwood was $10 a piece and has anubis on them. 1 had a really small plant, another had a medium sized one on it & last onr had a pretty big size plant. I also bought a banana plant but lucked out cause it was 2 plants that the lilly pads got twisted together a lil n sge thought it was all 1 plant. So got 2 for the price of 1 ;-}


----------



## Chillwill007

I tossed them in where I think they will stay but not sure yet. The one on the left has the anatchis all up on it. But since I took out the big plate I have more room around the back middle section that I might move a plant or 2 from the left to that spot.
So here gors some pics of new additons. Waiting to finalize the spots b4 filling all the way. And actually talked the guys from fishneedit.com & they said they will have the lights back in stock by mid september so hopefully this light will do till then.

Left side of tank with banana plant up front, this piece has the smallest anubis plant. I'll try n get better pic of anubis later







[/url][/IMG]

The center piece wit medium sized anubis. & I think the holy rock will get thrown back into the 5g or might stay there. What do u guys & gals think?







[/url][/IMG]

And the last piece wit the biggest anubis and the other banana plant. See how its crowded some. Not sure if I will switch the anarchis or maybe switch this driftwood & center one around. What yall think?







[/url][/IMG]

N last but not least the FTS. What yall think about the placement of the driftwood? Anything u c that I should switch around or move?







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## susankat

I would get some vals to put across the back and put the elodea more towards the back unless you keep it trimmed short that is near the front. I would also put all the wood on one side taking up a little more than a 3rd of the tank and put the rocks on the other side and add a few more. Doesn't have to be holy rock just something that looks more natural. The one sword you have toward the front, move it back a little or you'll find it hugging the glass to much then it would be a big mess to move. Don't fill in the middle front as you want to kind of make it a v shape. Add some crypts around the front.


----------



## Pigeonfish

I agree with Susan, get some Vals in the back!! It'd look awesome.


----------



## Chillwill007

Thanx susan for info. I switched the center n right piece of driftwood and will wait to get either the vals or crypt to rearrange the plants some. These pics were taken last night just didnt feel like posting last night cause I was tired and starting to get sick. I still need a heater also. Here goes the pics

FTS







[/url][/IMG]

Left side of tank







[/url][/IMG]

Right side of tank







[/url][/IMG]

FTS after a few hours n got a lil clearer







[/url][/IMG]

Close up of the banana plant on the left. Look how over night it straighten right out compared to when I 1st put it in







[/url][/IMG]

Pic from night b4 of above banana plant to see the diffrence







[/url][/IMG]

Close up of left driftwood that had the smallest anubis plant on it







[/url][/IMG]

The piece I switched to the center cause it has the biggest anubis plant. I might push it all the way to the back so to give some better depth







[/url][/IMG]

Close up of right side piece of driftwood







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## jrman83

That fishneedit light will be good for your tank, but even though it is only 108W, it will be close to high light. I would suggest you get their hanging kit and elevate it off of the tank some. Putting it on the legs it comes with may make it where you're going ot start getting loads of algae without the use of CO2, and that size tank will need pressurized CO2.

The WPG rules don't apply to T5HO lights.


----------



## Chillwill007

So even if I plant it more heavly I might still need co2? What about if I get an aqueon one I saw at petsmart that was $89.99 and it was only 2x28w. If I bought that one and left this 40w light on it would only be total of 96w. Will I need co2 then? Or think if I just put that one on by itself which would be only 56w would that be enough for my tank?


----------



## Chillwill007

Here is link to aqueon light
Aqueon® Freshwater T5 Light Fixture - Lighting & Hoods - Fish - PetSmart


----------



## Chillwill007

Just found this which is web only sale. Its an aqueon 3 bulb t8 light fixture. Im gonna have to call n find out what watts & kelvin they are.
Triple Tube Fluorescent Light Strips - Lighting & Hoods - Fish - PetSmart


----------



## Chillwill007

Ok found info on that 3 tube light. Its 3 8000k 32w t8 so that is 96w total of t8 light. Will that need co2. Its by aqueon also
Aqueon » Triple Tube Strip-Lights | Products


----------



## susankat

No it shouldn't, you don't have plants yet that need co2. They all benefit from co2 but you can dose excel daily if you want.


----------



## Chillwill007

ok I dont want to run co2 but was worried that the 3 tube light might be to much n would make me need co2. And will the 8000k bulbs be ok. I would want to go with 2 6700k and one roset in the middle but I would wait for the 1st time that I needed to change bulbs or when I got more money


----------



## susankat

That light should just put you into the upper level of low light.


----------



## jrman83

If you're going to T-8 fixtures, just get around 2WPG.


----------



## beaslbob

Overall looks pretty good although I would use more plants myself.

I also don't have much luck with banada plants so perhaps your success will help me there.

If just setup the cloudiness is normal. If more then a few days old I would kill the lights untill it is clear.

But over all looks good.

Are you happy?

My .02


----------



## Chillwill007

Ya I plan on adding more plants. Probably a few vals & crypts. Then maybe some duckweed. Just got to get my funds back up.


----------



## majerah1

I may have some crypts and some duckweed,if you are interested.


----------



## gonzo.njexit9

goodluck with the tank
but i am staying with the eco for mine
also like the black substrate
this is my 50 gallon tank-
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...IMAG0392.jpg&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13140730146951

on order=
60 pounds of ecocomplete
aquaclear 110
manzanita driftwood

looking into lighting next after all this comes in
just found out today that the more lights you have -c2o needed
trying to stay away from c2o

present lighting 2-24 inch strips w' 18" bulbs T8 8000k each


----------



## Chillwill007

Ya same thing here I dont want to run co2 either. U would probably be fine with just a reguler t5 double light fixture.


----------



## Chillwill007

Ok guys on to the next question. Heater. I wanted to get the eheim jager heater bit am going to return the eco complete that just got het yesterday after work. I figured I would exchange that for some more plants n the heater but petco only sales there own brand n 2 diffrent aqueon ones. Are aqueon heaters any good? Should I just exchange for some plants then order the jager from dr f&s?

Next question is where/how should I place it? I figured in the middle but should I put it straigjt up n down? Or put it low in tge middle and place it length wise. Either heater will be a foot long.


----------



## majerah1

I have my heaters on their side,down pretty low in the tank.I have the part that gets warn in the center.Not sure on the aqueon brand,or the jager,never had either.

Why are you returning the eco?


----------



## Chillwill007

Because I filled the tank with the peat and floor dry. Its already @ 3" or more. And it is working great. Most od the anarchis is getting the little tent tlrunner things. The swords all have atleast 2-4 new leafs growing. And the banana plants r growing longer too. So I figured return the eco & stock up on more plants n get my heater. The tank water is only sitting at 70°


----------



## beaslbob

Chillwill007 said:


> Because I filled the tank with the peat and floor dry. Its already @ 3" or more. And it is working great. Most od the anarchis is getting the little tent tlrunner things. The swords all have atleast 2-4 new leafs growing. And the banana plants r growing longer too. So I figured return the eco & stock up on more plants n get my heater. The tank water is only sitting at 70°


sounds great and good plan to get more plants.

FWIW 70 F is fine. I have never used heaters in any tank that was indoors. (I did use heaters on my tanks on the back porch where outside temps droped to 10F or so during the winter.)

IMHO any temperature comfortable to humans will be fine.

The main concern is that heaters will stick on and can raise temps to very high levels. which actually happened on my mixed reef tank on the porch. Lost many corals when that happened.

Still just my .02


----------



## Chillwill007

See what im worried about is I have a old house and in winter time it gets cold and I lose so much heat. 

Its been about a week or so and o havent bothered to test it yet since I dont have fish in it yet. I've only put in 1 alge waffer in there but I can still see some fuzzy bits in thete should I put in another? Im also looking for something to put some of the gravel from my other tank into this. Do u think the 2 rocks I put in helped? I probably wont put any fish in for another week. When do you think I should start testing.


----------



## beaslbob

Chillwill007 said:


> See what im worried about is I have a old house and in winter time it gets cold and I lose so much heat.
> 
> Its been about a week or so and o havent bothered to test it yet since I dont have fish in it yet. I've only put in 1 alge waffer in there but I can still see some fuzzy bits in thete should I put in another? Im also looking for something to put some of the gravel from my other tank into this. Do u think the 2 rocks I put in helped? I probably wont put any fish in for another week. When do you think I should start testing.


On my systems I just let things set for a week with nothing added. the add a single male platty (of some other fish) and not add food for a week. Of course that is for a 10g so you could probably do 7 smaller fish in the 75 gallon.

then stock up more fully and start feeding very lightly like 1 flake per fish per day.

I don't use additives of any kind and don't add fertz.

my .02


----------



## Chillwill007

Beaslbob So u rhink I can get plants and some cherry barbs today with my exchange?


----------



## beaslbob

Chillwill007 said:


> Beaslbob So u rhink I can get plants and some cherry barbs today with my exchange?


Possibly but I can't tell.

Just take it slow and get lots plants established.


my .02


----------



## Chillwill007

So I didnt go to petco after work yesterday cause the wife was.worried about.the impending hurracan that really did nothing to us yet. So I just ordered 5 bronze cryots and a crypt pont from james0816 on this forum. By the way he is a great guy and always sends good products plants or shrimp they have great colors and in good quality. This is my 3rd order from him and wont be my last either.

Beaslbob will I have to wait another week after I get and plant the ones I get from james0816 to add fish?


----------



## Gizmo

One suggestion - don't get duckweed! It is a free-floating plant and will starve your other plants of light. Plus it's near impossible to eradicate once it has taken hold in your tank. My only suggestion for duckweed is to get it when you have fish that like to munch on it, like koi or goldies.

I have duckweed in all of my tanks and I despise it.


----------



## mk4gti

how are those bulbs do they grow good?


----------



## beaslbob

mk4gti said:


> how are those bulbs do they grow good?


bulb typhe plants are interesting and grow. But unlike stem (bunch plants) and rooted (swords, crypts, vals) plants the initial growth comes from energy stored in the bulb. therefore they are not a balancing and stabilizing (at least) initially as the other form of plants.


my .02


----------



## Chillwill007

k so waiting for wifey so I can go to work I decide to rescape here it goes







[/url][/IMG]
So I took off the moss off the small rock n kinfa set it randomly wit the other rock. I moved the swords kinda behind them. And put the one piece of driftwood over there.








[/url][/IMG]
Left side I put 2 pieces of driftwood together n wrapped it with the java moss to make a lil bridge thing. And that made kinda like a lil garden thing where I put the other 2 swords behind. Might switch them out for some of the crypts









[/url[/IMG]
Ok so I tried giving more depth and arranging stuff more to the sides. And on the left it when u come off or on to the stairs to go upstairs it looks nicer. I want some kind of low carpeting for the front middle. Something like dwarf hair grass.


Mk I havent seen any sign of them growing yet :-\


----------



## Chillwill007

Ok I tried fixing last post like 3 times so its staying that way. Guess I should b doing this on computer n not my phone while at work.

So what do yall think? I'll get better pics tonight after it settles in more


----------



## Rob72

tanks looks good, i would add alot more plants in there, you have tons of room but great job on it so far


----------



## Chillwill007

Ya I am. I just ordered a few more plants from james0816. Only 6 more but when I get a chance to reutun the eco complete I will be looking for some vals to throw in there too.


----------



## Chillwill007

Ok didnt work so I just put the link underneath

Tryin to see if I can upload my 1st youtube vid. Hopefully it works then every one can follow me n I can start uploading more vids ;-}

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Chillwill007

Can some 1 help me put the vid in here. Its through youtube


----------



## Chillwill007

Late late night bump


----------



## Chillwill007

Tanked cleared up so took a few pics.
Right corner







[/url][/IMG]

Left corner







[/url][/IMG]

A b4 rescape







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]
After rescape


----------



## jrman83

Tank is looking good.

If you go to the window that pops up when you make a post, not the quick post, you'll see a youtube icon. Just use that to post your video.


----------



## Chillwill007

Yes figured it out. I was using that button but since I was doing it from my phone it was putting my mobile link. I had to actualy go to my desk top view to copy the link so,it wouldnt put in the mobile site.


----------



## susankat

Looking good. Should look into some swords with color, like red rubin sword. With the iron in the oil dry it should give enough to keep the red color. That is one thing I don't like about oil dry it takes awhile for the cloudyness to go away.


----------



## Chillwill007

So got the plants from james0816. Beautifull coloring great specimens. Just a lil bigger then I thought I would get which isnt a bad thing. Juat wasnt sure where to put them. So this is what I did for now.

Left center







[/url][/IMG]

Right center







[/url][/IMG]

Center 







[/url][/IMG]

I actually moved the bunch that is in front of the single piece of driftwood to kinda behind it now. Not even sure of that will grow since those where all the leaves that came off of the other plants when I tried to plant them. So I just kinda bunched them all together n stuffed them in.

So what u think? What should be moved n where?


----------



## susankat

With crypts don't be surprised if the leaves melt. They will do that sometimes during transition. Leave them be they will grow back.

Also if you had put pool filter sand on top of the oil dry it wouldnt have been so cloudy or take as long to clear. I used it in the 100 gal and was clear as soon as I filled it.


----------



## Chillwill007

Wel got a chance to return my eco complete but since I used paypal they had ti give me store credit. So while I was there I bought a can of the hikora freeze dried bloodworms & a can of freeze dried brine shrimp. Was gonna get there tubefrix worms too but didnt want to wast it all yet. I also bought 5 cherry barbs. I bought 3 that where really red & 2 that where lighter. So I guess that means I git 3 males & 2 females? I have them drip acclimating now after floating them tank for 35 mins








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Chillwill007

Ok so I let the fish drip acclimate for about 1hr 50 min after I floated them in the bag for about 35 min. They were pretty easy to net n put in. As soon as they all got in they went into the back corner huddled together. I had the tank light off n the room light on. I watched them for a few minutes then shut off the room light to let them get comfey. But it was cool to watch them zig zag all together threw the plants. I'll try n snap some pics tomorrow.


----------



## susankat

Pretty fish, can't wait to see pics. You should consider frozen foods as opposed to freeze dried. More nutritious and freeze dried will bloat them if given to much.


----------



## Chillwill007

I just got them cause when I returned the eco they could only give me store credit. And I really didnt want to buy the heaters they had there n I was scared to buy fish from them. I bought the cherry barbs from them cause they looked pretty healthy and were swimming around nicely together. They had a couple albino bristle nose plecs but I figured there to sensitive to get from them.


----------



## Chillwill007

And to some pics I took the other night







[/url][/IMG]
This lighter one I think is a female n she is the plumpest one 








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]
Here is a closer pic of the 1 I think is female

Am I correct in saying the lighter ones r both females?
I also noticed that today she was getting chased around by 2 of the bright red ones. And im not sure if it was in my head but I think they got deeper red when they chased her then lightend up when they stopped.

I recorded 2 videos an have them on youtube. I'll throw them up in a minute


----------



## Chillwill007

This part 2


----------



## Chillwill007

Here was just a quick video of the fish swimming around. B4 I recorded 2 of the red ones chasing the plump gold one seperatly but they stopped. N sure enough once I stopped they started again.


----------



## Indywalt

i'm new whats the oil-dry and peat moss for?


----------



## Chillwill007

Its a cheaper substrate for planted tanks. The peat moss does the same as if you used it for ur plants outside. A bale of that was only $5 and I still have like 80% of that left over. And the oil dry is an all natural iron rich clay. Again the plants use the iron and other minerals from the clay. And I think the color gives it a nice natural look. The oil dry also only cost $5. So for $10 and some change I filled up my 75g with a very good very natural plant substrate that I will not have to really does dose anything for a while. For example to us e eco complete which is a really good aquirum plant substrate I would of needed about 7-8 bags @ $20 each = $160 but instead I spent $10. 

This is my 1st planted tank so I researched this and found this idea on here. And so far especialy since I dont really have enough light yet I think it is doing a great job with the plants.


----------



## Chillwill007

Ok I know my light sucks but what I have been doing is leaving it on for about 12 hrs a day. But I noticed it doesnt spread the light across the whole tank. So I've noticed that my anarchis in the back has new growth but was bent over and drooping. So I slide the light to the back yesterday. Then I noticed that the plants along the front like my banana plant n swords staryed drooping. So starting today I will be leave the light on in the back for about 6 hrs n then sliding it towards the front more for 6 hrs. And hoepfully the plants will hold in till I get my new light?

Does any one for sale kinda cheap :-}


----------



## Chillwill007

Ok so was looking at tank last night and was noticing the growth so I took some pics.







[/url][/IMG]
Look at the growth in the banana plant







[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]
The anubis on this dritwood is doing great








[/url][/IMG]
here goes the driftwood bridge and the other banana plant








[/url][/IMG]
And a shot of the lil baby anubis








[/url][/IMG]
& a shot of the amazon sword that started out with 4 leaves and now has doubled also the pair of barbs that.i think may mate :-}


----------



## Rob72

its looking great


----------



## Chillwill007

Ok so while the was down I transfered my otto that was in my 5g along with the java fern. I attached the java fern to the rock that was on the right side. the roits on it are long so I just kinda split them in 2 sections and wrapped them around the rockpushed the rock into the substrate. As for the otto that tank is low n I have been catching my son opening rhe top and sticking his hand in there n dropping who knows what in there. I noticed him getting a lil pale so I decide tr o put him in the 75g. Figured with all the plants in there and more space he would enjoy himself more. So I guess I will be getting 2 or 2 more ottos to join him. He has been kinda staying close to the skinnyer female barb. 

I also feed them today for the 1st time since I got them last thursday. Only threw a few flakes. The fish took a moment to realize it was food but then got really active looking for them. The flaks wernt crunchy any more so guess they got stale. I will be getting the hikari micro pellets for them since I,will be having mostly tetras n barbs in here.

Quick question with the anarchise can I just break off the new growth n plant them in the substrate or do I have to do something special?


----------



## Chillwill007

Well here goes a pic of the java fern







[/url][/IMG]

And a pic if I gurss one of the bulbs that I planted. Can any tell what it is? Im hoping its the lily







[/url][/IMG]

I also found another plant growing next to one of the anarchis that I guess is another bulb but to hard to take a pic of. So tomorrow I will move the anarchis and give thr bulb plant some space. Im thinking its the onion plant cause its like 2 really skinny vines going up. At 1st I thought it was the runners from the anarchis but now can see its not attached at all to it.

As for lights I keep going back n forth between the aqueon 2x28w T5 for $89.99 and the fishneedit.com 2x54w T5HO light for the same price. I'm think for the same price I should get the better of the two. cause if I want to start throwing in more olants or get a couple higher light plants I wont have to vuy another light down the road. Im just guessing if I get the T5HO light I would just have to cut down my 12hr lighting time to about 8hrs. I think I still want to get some corkscrew vals in here and a tiger lotus so wouldnt I better with the T5HO. Im also going to have to start breaking off some of the anarchis and make new plants. I counted about 15 new sprigs that I could replant in here to make my wall look thicker so again wouldn't the T5HO be better if its gonna be planted heavier?


----------



## James0816

Looking good. Keep up the progress. Keep a close eye on that Oto. This is a new tank and will be tough on it.


----------



## Chillwill007

I know but like I said I think from watching me my son just kept on going into the 5g tank while he was playing n eating so I think he was putting stuff in there.

What do you think about what light I should get?


----------



## James0816

Shop light...suspend it from the ceiling.


----------



## majerah1

Looking good!The bulb does indeed seem to be a lilly.One of the red variations too.They are very pretty,but if you want the growth near the bulb to stay bushy like,then trim any leaf thats reaching for the sky.Otherwise all the leaves it sends will be surface leaves.


----------



## Chillwill007

Ok so rethinking my stocking. Im gonna cut back on a couple schools cause I want to add a pair of bolivian rams also. So think im gonna go with these

5 cherry barbs
5 panda cories
9 rummy nose tetras
9 congo tetras
2 green dragon plecs
2 badis badis
2 german blue rams
2 bolivian rams

Do u think that would work out. I just think it will look nice to have the 2 types of rams. Do you think with 75g there will be enough room for the rams to have there space?


----------



## Chillwill007

Some updated pics of the plant growth







[/url][/IMG]
Check out my new lilly on the banana plant







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]
Here goes the lilly I got from the bulb it blew up. I got to move it off the glass








[/url][/IMG]
Look at the legnth on this one. Now can I just break that new growth off the original and just plant it?








[/url][/IMG]
Look who decided to jump in the pic








[/url][/IMG]
It hard to see but there is the other bulb plant looks like the the onion plant. Its right next to the anarchis


----------



## Rob72

plants are looking good and growing fast


----------



## Chillwill007

I think since I kinda like leaving the lights on for a long time im just gonna go with the aqueon dual t5 light which is 2x28w. I figure im getting good growth with this single 40w t8 light so the dual t5 will do great. Only problem with,this single is that it doesnt spread enough light across the tank & I have to slide it from the very back to the middle in middle of the day so both the feont and back get enough light.


----------



## Big Dog

Looking good. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Chillwill007

So havent updated in a couple of days. Got good news n bad news. The tank is growing very nicely. The lily that I got from the bulb has a lilly that is streched all the way to the top n the other leaves r huge around the bottom. I moved the anarchis that,was all up on the onion plant bulb and now that bulb has grown very nicely. The one banana plant has started a 3rd lilly that looks to be another huge leave too. But my other banana plant looks to be the same, no real growth but atleast its not dieing.

Bad news is that I lost one of my female cherry barb. It was.the fatter of the two females. About 2 nights ago I came home from work n she looked like the corner of her mouth was pulled open. Almost like she had lock jaw. She would open n close her mouth almost as if she was gasping for air but the corner never closed I feed the tank a few freeze dried bloodworms and she was one of the first ones to get to them and eat them but the corner of her mouth still looked like it was stuck hanging out. So now down to 4 cherry barbs n my otto.


----------



## Chillwill007

Well wife wants to go get new fish for the tank today so gonna make a run upto blackwood and go to aquarium center. They have the best fish selection around here. Just not sure if im gonna get the rummy nose or the congo tetras today. or end up getting something completly diffrent. What do,you guys think I should get next? Wife gets home from work around 2ish. We got to pick up my sons pictures then will be heading out to the aquarium center they dont close till 6.


----------



## Chillwill007

Or should I get 4 rummy and 4 congos


----------



## Chillwill007

Hmmm no input. Well on the road to the store now


----------



## Mikolas

My advice on the fish.

Rummy Tetras - go a bit higher on them than the 4, tetras in general don't really shine without a good school. I'd say around 7. 

Cherry Barbs - Get more cover fast and at least 2-4 more females, it seems that you got an older group. As you already saw, they chase after females when ready to breed. It will literally look like gang rape, no offense to anybody, but that's kind of the best way to describe the harassment. It will stress out the female severely (probably will cause death), thus, having more females for the males to chase will reduce the amount of stress on any individual female. I know this from personal experience when I used to own them (had 4 very healthy and "ready" cherry barbs and decided to put 1 female in, I had to return her the next day -_-. Most extreme case of sexual frustration I've ever seen). 2-3 females per male is the suggested ratio.

badis badis - by this fish, I assume you mean the really beautiful fish that is about 3/4th inches even as an adult (there is some confusion with the naming of this fish with another). If it is, then I don't recommend getting it with your choices. They are very picky with their foods (will only eat live foods), gets intimidated by larger fish easily, and thus will not be able to compete with the other fishes you have when you feed them. They are much better off in a species only tank or with other very small not so active fish. I used to have them in a community tank, which did not turn out well as they were too picky about what they ate, and would back off if very active fish were eating in their presence. You will see that rummy noses will get very aggressive feeding habits (not that they attack or fight, they just hog the food and move very fast, makes it difficult for some docile fish to want to join in).


----------



## Chillwill007

Hey mikolas thanx for ur advice.

As for the rummy and congos I plan on having about 10 rummys and 8-10 congos. 

I just was picking them up and the wife wanted to get a bunch of diffrent ones but I just didnt want to over crowed the tank since im filterless right now. So in another 2weeks or so I will go back and buy 4 more congos and 4 more rummys then in another 2 weeks get 2 or 4 more rummys.

I think im not gonna go with the badis badis and gonna go with a pair gb rams & bolivian rams. And will probably by more barbs

O and I did purchase 4 congos n 4 rummys for now. Will get pix up later today


----------



## jrman83

Plants are looking good. Got some Red ludwigia that would look good in there.  I really do have a lot of it. You need some Crypts too.


----------



## Chillwill007

Hey JR I got 5 crypt wendett & a crypt pontzi.....but no red ludwiga >;-}


I got to get my newer tank pics up here. I still havent taken any pics of the new fish yet


----------



## Chillwill007

Updated pics







[/url][/IMG]
Here goes a new 3rd lilly coming from the banana plant








[/url][/IMG]
Check out these lillys from the bulb








[/url][/IMG]
Here goes the lilly from the bulb at the top








[/url][/IMG]
Heres another shot from top down so u can see the whole lilly








[/url][/IMG]
Left front side of tank








[/url][/IMG]
Right front side of tank








[/url][/IMG]
Looking through left side of tank








[/url][/IMG]
Looking in from right side of tank








[/url][/IMG]
An finally got a good pic of my otto


----------



## Chillwill007

Hey JR are these the red ludwigia? I couldnt find them when I searched that way I had to just put ludwigia

Ludwigia Peruensis (Ludwigia peruensis)


----------



## susankat

Yes considered one and the same.


----------



## Chillwill007

thanx susan another quick question. Is is red tiger lotus the same as the lilly plant that I got out of the bulb I planted? I've always wanted a red tiger lotus but I think it kinda looks like my plant but mine is more of a deeper red and not as pink as the red tiger lotus


----------



## Chillwill007

So like some one else on here said I think my male cherry barbs r harrasing the last girl barb. I couldnt find her for a while even had my wife help me look. Finaly found her on the other side of the tank kinda gasping and looking like her mouth was injured just like the other female was. So I got her out n put her in my 5g which was empty but still had a couple plants and the bio wheel filter running. My wife said that she saw her trying to school with the tetras instead of being around the barbs like she used to.

As for the tetras I guess I should of just gotten 8 of one kind cause they kinda stay huddled up to one corner. I think its because that side reflects more and they try to stay with there shadows. I do catch them swimmimg out in the open when I look from the other room but once I walk in they go to the corner. 

As for the rummy nose they have colored up nicely so I guess my water is in good shape since I read they lose there color if water quality is bad. 

I think my next fish purchase will be 2 more congos 3 more rummy nose and 2 more ottos. That way i'd have 6 congos 7 rummys and 3 ottos. Then i'd do another round of 2 congos 3 more rummys and maybe start getting a couple cories to get them started.


----------



## Chillwill007

Well like I suspected I woke up this morning and the female barb has died. Luckaly I put her in the 5g tank so I will have to flush her when I get back from work. Not sure if I want to replace the 2 females with 2 more males or go n get like 6 more girls. Or just leave them at 3 males.


----------



## jrman83

Actually was referring to this one: Ludwigia, Broad Leaf (Ludwigia repens)

I have a ton of it if you want some. Send me $7 and I'll send you as much as I clip. I need to trim some. I can send you some Wendeti bronze also. Just trying to help you get some color in there.


----------



## Chillwill007

Ya I wanted to put some red in the tank. I got 5 bronze crypts in there now and the water lilly I got is a reddish bronze color too. Got any pics of ur actual plants


----------



## jrman83

I see your bronze Crypts now. The ones I have are Crypt Walkeri, actually. No real good pics for the crypts, but the L. Repens is in the middle in this pic...the really tall ones.


----------



## susankat

Chillwill007 said:


> thanx susan another quick question. Is is red tiger lotus the same as the lilly plant that I got out of the bulb I planted? I've always wanted a red tiger lotus but I think it kinda looks like my plant but mine is more of a deeper red and not as pink as the red tiger lotus


No that is called an arrowhead, grows the same way but different types of leaves.


----------



## Chillwill007

Well safe to say my male cherry barbs are jerks. After killing the 2 females they went on to nip n chase my smallest congo tetra till it died tonight when I got home from work. And also this morning I turned on my light to find a died rummy nose missing most of its tail. So I just spent the last 20 min catching the lil bastereds n throwing them into my 5g hex. So now I only have 3 congos and 3 rummys in my 75g >:-{


----------



## Chillwill007

Ya I'm sure it was my cherry barbs doing all the nipping. Now that they aren't in the tank the congos are swimming around the whole tank and the rummys are swimming more too but still staying kinda low in the tank.


----------



## Chillwill007

Here are the rummy nose







[/url][/IMG]

Hard to get the congos since now they are running all over







[/url][/IMG]

And got a lucky one of the all 6 together







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Chillwill007

Well I took out the 2 pieces of holly rock and put them back in the 5g tank for the cherry barbs. They seem to be doing fine. I didnt feed them till today which was 3 days so the bacteria will grow back. Its a marinland tank so it had the bio wheel & I guess thats why I didnt have to worry about a cycle. Besides I never unplugged the the filter even when I didnt have anything in it. Im thinking about getting a marinland emperor 400 for the 75g just for the bio wheel for now then leaving it on when I get the ehiem. I dont think I need a filter yet for the tank but I want to start stocking up the tank quicker.


----------



## Chillwill007

And her goes some pics from tonight with all the lights off but the tank








[/url][/IMG]
Right side








[/url][/IMG]
Left side








[/url][/IMG]
Center shot








[/url][/IMG]
closer shot of left side eit the congos in the pic








[/url][/IMG]
And full tank shot.


----------



## James0816

Really surprised at how the Cherries are acting. I have a group of them in with Neons and they don't pay them any attention. Interesting.

Tanks gonna be nice when it comes in.


----------



## jrman83

I have about 10 Cherries in with about 20 Cards/Neons, 7 Rummy-nose, 7 Blood Fin. they chase each other male to female and male to male, but never bug any of the other fish. I've never see them touch each other when they chase and never see any tail damage either.


----------



## Chillwill007

ok sorry but i broke my phone and havent been able to write much. the tank is doing great. lots of growth. i have to trim the anarchise and replant the trimmings. they are growing over teh whole top of the tank like a wave. 


Best thing is that i actually just found a baby fish in there. its a lil less then a 1/4 ". i am so excited since i havent really been paying much attention to the tank besides feeding every other day. i use the hikari micro pellets as there main food and every feeding i mix in either tubefix, blood worms, or brine shrimp. which is all hikari freeze dried foods. 

the lil guy is to small to tell weither its a congo or a rummy nose tetra, but im leaning towards congo since its kinda shaped like them. its a brownish color with a black strip running from front to back. i only found 1 baby fish so guess the others got eaten. this one looks to be atleast a week old or more cause he is swimming freely but stays in the plants and away from the other fish.

i think i have been been kinda over feeding but its to make sure some of the pellets reach the plants. i have seen the baby fish pick some of the pellets off of the plants so thats why i have been doing that.


only other things going on is that i am getting some brown alage on the sides and back of the tank so i have cut down the light period. i was feeding every day but now have cut it down to every other day to help with the alage.


----------



## Chillwill007

Well i'm having problems with the links on my phone so I have updated pics in my album. I trimmed Anne cleaned up the tank some. also added some new fish  I got 2 bristle nose plecs, 4 more rummy nose and 2 more Congo tetras. So now I have a total I of 6 Congo tetras one of which is the baby that survived from my original 3  and 7 rummy nose tetras and my 2 plecs for a total of 15 fish. I'm gonna have to get to a computer to add my pics to the thread.


----------



## beaslbob

thanks for posting and this has to be one of the most complete beaslbob build threads ever.


----------



## Chillwill007

beaslbob said:


> thanks for posting and this has to be one of the most complete beaslbob build threads ever.


No thank you for the advice and giving me the knowledge to set up the tank right. Like I said it was a good month and a half of neglect to the tank besides feeding about every other day or so and only topping of water maybe once every week and a half when I had time and had no deaths or anything really. I was surprised at how much growth I got and especially surprised that I had a baby fish in there. Only issue was some brown allege that I think started happening cause my wife was turning on the light earlier so she wouldn't forget. But know that I got the 2 baby bristle nose plecs they are doing short work of that.
I'm just gonna have to get to a computer to put the pics on the thread. But like I said I do have new pics in my album.


----------



## Chillwill007

See damn it I just checked on the tank and I got an ich outbreak. I know its from my plecs that I got from PetSmart. Cause its in both tanks and I had put a plecs in the 5g to clean the Allge in there and that tank has ich too. So I started by raising the temp in both tanks. And tomorrow I plan on picking up some aquarium salt. But is it ok for me to put the salt in the tank since I have live plant or should I use an ich medication?


----------



## beaslbob

Chillwill007 said:


> See damn it I just checked on the tank and I got an ich outbreak. I know its from my plecs that I got from PetSmart. Cause its in both tanks and I had put a plecs in the 5g to clean the Allge in there and that tank has ich too. So I started by raising the temp in both tanks. And tomorrow I plan on picking up some aquarium salt. But is it ok for me to put the salt in the tank since I have live plant or should I use an ich medication?


IMHO it would be best to just let it ride for awhile. If the fish are still active, feeding and only a few spots it very will could be 1)something else or 2) the fish will recover anyway.

I don't have this problem but suspect the plants themselves make most medications ineffective or at least less effective. Fortunately the plants also provide a very healthy environment for the fish.

keep us updated and perhaps others can help.

my .02


----------



## Chillwill007

So do you think aquarium salt its gonna be a waste


----------



## Chillwill007

So do you think I should still feed like normal to try and keep there energy up then?


----------



## beaslbob

Chillwill007 said:


> So do you think aquarium salt its gonna be a waste


I does seem to be very effective with mollys and the white conttony fungus they get.

can't say about anything else.

Perhaps others can


----------



## beaslbob

Chillwill007 said:


> So do you think I should still feed like normal to try and keep there energy up then?


I feed only small amounts once per day. If you're doing more then that cut back to that level.

my concern is that it could be too much food is helping create the ich.

again how bad is the ich and are the fish being affected?

If it is just a few specks and the fish are active and feeding doing less is best IMHO.

my .02


----------



## Chillwill007

Well I lost all 3 cherry barbs in the 5 gallon and lost all 7 rummy nose in the 75g. I upped the temp in both but in the 75 since I don't have any type of flow the center of the tank is hotter then both end of the tank. I also have been using paraguard but again with no flow I see it just flaring around in the center of tank so I take my Alage scraper to kinda mix it up in the tank. My condos are all fine but still have a lot of spots and my plecs have less spots. Luckily my baby Congo is doing good to but now I got like a hazy cloudy look in the tank. So I have stopped using the lights since last night and stopped the feeding.

Now I just don't know what to do about the empty 5g. I'm thinking about breaking it down and using my left over peat moss and safe-T-sorb from the 75g and re planting that. But just not sure if I would use that as a qt tank I shouldn't have it planted right? Or just leave it empty with just no gravel and the 2 rocks


----------



## beaslbob

Chillwill007 said:


> Well I lost all 3 cherry barbs in the 5 gallon and lost all 7 rummy nose in the 75g. I upped the temp in both but in the 75 since I don't have any type of flow the center of the tank is hotter then both end of the tank. I also have been using paraguard but again with no flow I see it just flaring around in the center of tank so I take my Alage scraper to kinda mix it up in the tank. My condos are all fine but still have a lot of spots and my plecs have less spots. Luckily my baby Congo is doing good to but now I got like a hazy cloudy look in the tank. So I have stopped using the lights since last night and stopped the feeding.
> 
> Now I just don't know what to do about the empty 5g. I'm thinking about breaking it down and using my left over peat moss and safe-T-sorb from the 75g and re planting that. But just not sure if I would use that as a qt tank I shouldn't have it planted right? Or just leave it empty with just no gravel and the 2 rocks


Sorry about your losses and hopefully the less lighting and feeding will turn things around. 

I would plant the 5g and continue to use it as a QT. That will provide a much better QT environment than unplanted. The down side is the plants will also absorve and medications in the qt.

Keep us posted and hopefully others can help.

my .02


----------



## jrman83

You cannot just wait and watch with ich. If you know it is in the tank you need to act or it can wipe out your whole tank. Since you have no water flow, you can dissolve meds/salts in a pitcher of water and then try and evenly distribute throughout your tank. Chances are, it will just fall to the bottom and not remain in the water column anyway. Better yet, have a small powerhead handy for instances where it just makes since to have some type of flow. IMO, pointless to alter your temp although it is one of the most effective ways to rid your tank of ich. If it is only heating up water just around your heater and not the whole tank.


----------



## Chillwill007

Ya I figured that. That's why I have been using Paragurd. Well today looks like my condos have lost all the ich spots. 

On another note has any one heard a product called wonder shells? Its spudded to be a shell that is made of minerals to help oxygenate track and slowly release minerals that help with fish slime cost and other things.I bought a set of normal ones and medicated ones. It says to treat with paragurd 1st then use the medicated shell for a couple Weeks then switch to a regular one.


----------



## Chillwill007

Wonder Shell Aquarium Mineral Blocks; Water Conditioner, Ich treatment
Hers a link to the wonder shells.


----------



## Chillwill007

Well Lil update. I lost all my anarchisand have been rolling with just the 5 Congo tetras and 2 O'Keeffe for a Lil over a month. I have been using the wonder shells that I asked about and guess it has worked good cause my congos seem to look like they have more color. I also picked up some more fish. Now its tome to really test out this beasolbob build. I bought a pair of German glue rams, a pair of fancy guess, and then a batch off feeder guppies in hope of getting a few female guppies to breeder and have a source of live food for the rams. 
I think I have a a male & female pair but not to sure. I will ***** up pics tomorrow once they have settled in. but I have one that the 3rd dorsal fine is longer then the others and the other ram seem to be even all the way across the dorsal.


----------



## Summer

Rams in a beasl build? They are a more delicate/sensitive fish to water conditions arent they? I'm kind of interested to see how this ends up...


----------



## beaslbob

Hopefully the rams will ignore the plants after awhile.

but I am also interested and thiank for the efforts.

If nothing else you might have to partition the tank but that would be an extreme measure not to mention a more or less complete tank redo.

awaiting your .02.


----------



## Chillwill007

They seem to be doing ok so far. I checked them out before going to work this morning and found that they where hanging out together in the left side of the tank. Kinda right behind the 2 pieces of drift wood that I have together. From what I saw last night b4 bed they really didn't bother the plants but asst the same time they didn't eat. I feed my Hikari freeze dried blood worms. But they stay at the top of the tank and the rams where staying down low. So today I think I'm gonna try the tubifex supreme since I can get then to sink some. But I also have bribe shrimp and spurilina brine shrimp. All of those are the hikari freeze.dried goods plus I got the hikari tetra bites which are a micro pellet. The store said that they where feeding them pellets at the store so firefly everything hours ok. I'll try and get pics up when I get home today


----------



## jrman83

Forget which species of Ram is so sensitive, but have never heard of them bothering plants. If it were me, I would check my TDS with a meter. High TDS may not be good for their health, but sort of just a theory.


----------



## beaslbob

jrman83 said:


> Forget which species of Ram is so sensitive, but have never heard of them bothering plants. If it were me, I would check my TDS with a meter. High TDS may not be good for their health, but sort of just a theory.


I am wondering how is kH and gh are doing as well.

with peat my systems have remained at 4 dkh and 9 dgh.


----------



## Chillwill007

Well after so long check and parameters always being fine I have stopped checking them in a while. Although I don't have the stuff to check the kh so not suite on that. Ever since the ich outbreak I have kept Mt tank at 80° & with all the peat I want worried about the water softness. I got home not to long ago and found that they are out and about exploring the tank some. The one was following my finger around I I think it will eat today when I feed them. Only t thing I'm worried about is the congos already knows when I feed so they are the 1st one jumping up to eat to the point that they splash water out the tank. So I will try and feed them at one corner of the tank and break up a 2 nd cube for the rams at the other end along with sinking some of the pellets for them.


----------



## Chillwill007

So just a quick update. The GBR are doing fine. They are eating normal and swimming around fine with the other fish. They kinda like hanging out with my Congo tetras. They both stern to be getting the same coloration so I'm kinda scared they may both be same sex. Although they do tend to stock together and swim separately. The only difference I can can really see is that one kinda is more rounder then the other so I think that one may be my female. As for my plecs I Felice I was successful with getting a male and female there as one of them is already starring to sprout a few bristles around the mouth and the other one hasn't yet but seems Tuto be a Lil lighter in coloration. My congos all seem to have gotten a great orange shimmer going on & there fines are flowering beautifully. I also order an led light which I should have in a couple days. Can't wait to see the dishes color under them. I'm just trying to decide if I should keep using my single bulbT8 light and switch that bulb to one of thosE pink floral bulbs and use the led or just the leds. Its a knock off of the marine land single bright led that I got for $70 shipped. It says its equal to a single fluorescent bulb which is all I'm using and its grow my plants fine. Our I might just buy a 2nd led light later on for this track.


----------



## whitetiger61

on your rams..with the pics i have seen i think you have 2 males..which is not bad unless you want to breed and throw a female in there..then one of them will have to go or one will go by the way of nature.. rams in nature spawn during the rainy season..to get mine to spawn i did a big water change and took my temp up from 80 to 84..that simulates the season for them to spawn and it worked really good for me..after their first spawn didnt have to do that anymore..they just spawned all the time..lol..and contrary to what others have said..GBR's do not mess with plants..even though they are a type of cichlid..get me a really good closeup of the fish and i can tell you what gender both are.

Rick


----------



## Chillwill007

Aquarium Gallery - 20120221_103012

so apparently the only link I can copy is the regular URL at the top of the Web page from my phone. So I just ***** some of the links in here


----------



## Chillwill007

Aquarium Gallery - 20120215_180647
Full tank shot

Shot of Congo and rams
Aquarium Gallery - 20120215_180828

Close up of the GBR
Aquarium Gallery - 20120221_102913


----------



## whitetiger61

thats the best pic..you definitely have a male/ female pair..congrats

Rick


----------



## Chillwill007

Well quick update
Everything is going pretty good with the led light that I got. Again its a marineland knock of with 172 x .06w 6500k leds and 12 blue leds. My red ludwiga that the LCD said requested moderate lighting has actually grOwn pretty good for as low wattage of this led.

Now to the not so good update one of my GBR looks to be getting hole in the head. I've read up on it and am starting to do water changes.a couple nights ago I did 5g and tonight I'm in the middle of doing one now I'm on my 2nd 5g bucket coming out now as I txt and I might do a 3 rd so I can get about 15g changed tonight. But I'm just using a small air line tube and 1 5g bucket. 

I don't think its my food since I mix it up brethren blood worms, tubifix worms, and regular brine,& spurilian brine shrimp. Along with micro pellets. These are all freeze dried hikira products. So I'll see how this works.and probably will be buying a sun sun canister filter off of Ebay in the next month our so.


----------



## Chillwill007

So what has happened to the tank now a year later????? Its going great. I did lose both rams but my congos and plecs have been very happy in th is big old tank by them selfs. Plant growth has quadrupled with this led. Even after that bad storm in the summer that left me with out power for 10 days my taank has thrived and I can only contribute it to the way I did the tank set up. I just cleaned up the tank and got the green light to get more fish. So last night I got 7serpa tetras, 6neon tetras and a redtail shark. I'm gonna throw up some pics and I just did an update video on youtube so I'll link that in here too.


----------



## Chillwill007

Here goes a link to my youtube update
75g comunity filterless tank 1yr update - YouTube


----------



## Chillwill007

New pics are in many album but trying to get my sons party together now. Will load then on this thread later but u can just look in my album for now


----------



## coralbandit

Tank looks good,hope it handles increased bio load.Just the name is a flash back to the past!


----------



## Chillwill007

Why thank u air. Yea I haven't been on for a while so was hoping god old beaslbob should stop in and check it out


----------



## Chillwill007

Ok so its been a couple Weeks since I added my fish so I'm at a total of 21 total and still filter less. I have no losses. I have noticed my Tank looking a little cloudier then b4. So I think I have reached my max with out a filter. I have been getting black alage on my plants and on my 2 pieces of rock that is on the Tank. I think this os due to the way I feed the tank. I kinda over feed the tank cause I think my neon tetra school is to small. They dont really attack the food like the others. So I kinda over the Tank to make sure they get sole but I have cut down my feeding to every other day or 2. So I think I have proved that the filterless Tank will work on bigger tanks. I want to add a few more neons to get them more out in the open.plus the wife and my son is loving the Tank more and wants to add more and more. So I'm thinking of either going with the knock off SunSun canister filter off of Ebay or an ehiem 2217 canister filter. Any suggestions or comments on either one from people using either of them.


----------



## lonedove55

Hi Chillwill,
Just got finished reading most of your thread. Great work on your tank. I have no experience with the Eheim 2217, however, I have a 2213 and 2215. Both canisters do an excellent job filtering the water. Even if my tanks are completely clouded over during water changes/planting, the eheims will totally clear the water in about 2 hours. Personally, I like the 2213 better as it has an internal tall basket the media goes in and it makes it easier to rinse the media when needed. I believe I've read somewhere online that more of the classic eheims come with the internal basket, but don't quote me on that. Plus, when purchased new, they come with all the necessary media for start up. Also, both of the Eheims I have are totally silent...i have to actually put my hand on them to make sure they are still running. Not necessarily a con, but _very little_ of the instructions that they come with is in English, and all of the tubing, parts, etc are metric so this may pose a challenge if you wish to modify your setup. YouTube has excellent videos showing set up if you find the instructions are hard to follow.


----------

